# Problem mit DSL



## kerstel (2. November 2008)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem. Ich habe DSL 3000 (eigentlich 6000 geschalten, aber durch die Rückfallquote könnten es nur 3000 sein) von der Telekom. Nun ergibt jeder Speedtest ein DSL 1000, auf jedem PC im Netzwerk. Wir hatten nun schon Techniker der Telekom da, der die Leitung vermessen hat und beteuert wir hätten DSL 3000, es läge an den Rechnern (habe auch ein Protokol dazu).

Kann das sein, wenn ja, woran kann es liegen?

Viele Grüße
Kerstel


----------



## kalle123456 (2. November 2008)

Schaue dir dazu einfach mal die Tarife an, ein 6000 ist heutzutage Standard und kostet genau soviel wie weit darunter. Also ein Downgrade lohnt sich nicht, das ist der natürliche Beschiss jedes Providers mit dem er rechnet und somit Geld verdient und damit marktfähig bleiben kann. Der Dumme dabei ist der Verbraucher, aber sie schreiben es ja auch in ihren AGB'S "bis zu". Soviel zur Lehrstunde Gewinnoptimierung, tolles Wort .


----------



## kerstel (2. November 2008)

Ja schon, hilft mir jetzt aber leider nicht weiter 

Mein Problem ist ja, dass der Techniker sagt wir hätten 3000, aber an jedem Rechner nur 1000 haben.


----------



## dki (3. November 2008)

Welchen Router hast du denn?
Weil bei manchen Routern (z.B. von AVM die Fritz!Box) kann man nachschauen, was für eine Leitungskapazität und Aktuelle Datenrate du hast.

Mal eine andere Frage. Wie schnell lädst du in KByte/s von einem Server runter?


----------



## chmee (3. November 2008)

Hast Du vor dem Router/Switch noch ein Modem vorgeschaltet ? Dann mal ans Modem ran und ohne Umweg gemessen.. Oder von einem Freund ein USB-Modem ausgeliehen und dann getestet.

mfg chmee


----------



## kerstel (3. November 2008)

Hi,

ich hab den Telekom Standard Router, dort steht unter DSLAM 3456 kbit/s, hab gerade vom FTP und von Chip.de was geladen, beides mit ca. 150-160kbit

@chmee
das modem ist im router integriert


Gruß
Kerstel


----------



## chmee (3. November 2008)

Eine Bezeichnung wird dieser Router doch auch haben, oder ?
Zumindest wird knapp über 3000kBit angezeigt.
Wie sieht es mit den MTU-Werten im Router aus ? 1492 ?
Mal auch ne Speedtest-Seite aufgerufen ? zB http://www.speedmeter.de/

mfg chmee


----------



## kalle123456 (3. November 2008)

Wie lang ist denn das WAN Kabel?


----------



## chmee (3. November 2008)

Übrigens, ich hatte Letztens ähnliche Probleme, habe mal zusammengefasst, was passiert ist. Möge Jemand Hilfe darin finden 

Das liebe Alice und die Verbindungen

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. November 2008)

Naja Speedtests sind ja zu 99% unzuverlässig, und zeigen fast immer zu wenig Geschwindigkeit an.
Bei mir hat noch nie einer die 20Mbit meiner Leitung angezeigt (höchstens 12), ich selbst hab die aber schon öfters mit Downloads ausgelastet.

chip.de hat auch nicht die schnellsten Server, probiere es mal mit 3-4 Uni FTPs mit einer Linuxiso. Die sollten durchaus im Stande sein die 3Mbit zur verfügung zu stellen.


----------

